# Other title of LOTR?



## Diabless (Mar 27, 2002)

What other titles could LOTR have? I did not know whether to put this in Bag End or not but they can be funny. I wa thinking maybe 
The Eye and the Ring althought that's a lot like the original title


----------



## BelDain (Mar 27, 2002)

Little Guy, Big Adventure


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 27, 2002)

Borrowed from Shakespeare...
'Much Ado About A Little Ring'


----------



## Khamul (Mar 27, 2002)

"What we do for gold" Um...maybe not

"The War of the Ring"

"A small Hobbit's Big Adventure"

Im not that good at this.


----------



## Diabless (Mar 27, 2002)

Frodo's Story

The Inside Look on the Third Age of Middle Earth- What they did not teach you in the Unfinished Tales!

The War of Good against Evil

The Third Age of Middle Earth

The Ring, The Master Ring, The One Ring, One Ring to Rule them All 

Bilbo's Ring- I like this one. Make's The Hobbit fans want to read LOTR possibly

for Gollum fans- Gollum and his influence on the fate of Middle Earth

The Redbook of Westmarch- Frodo's Account of the War of the Ring

A Story about a Time, A Story about a Place


----------



## Khamul (Mar 29, 2002)

Those were definately alot better than mine.


----------



## tom_bombadil (Apr 5, 2002)

"the red book"
or "the tale of nine fingerd frodo"


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 5, 2002)

How about:
'Me and my Ring'


----------



## Diabless (Apr 6, 2002)

Istarted this post. Changing the title is a bit hard. But I think there could be other titles for the three seperate part. Or we could think of new titles for each book (book1-book6) 

My suggestions
The Fellowship of the Ring (good title)
Book 1- Hobbits Encounter the World
Book2-The Fellowship's journey

The Two Towers (good title!)
Book 3-Many Meetingd (good title)
Book 4- Three precious little gollums in a row (good quote)

The Return of the King, The End of the Third Age,The Ring, The White Tree,The White City, 

I give up! Tolkien's titles are too good!


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 6, 2002)

Yay the Gollum stuff! No ideas though. Whoops!


----------



## shadowfax_g (Apr 6, 2002)

Hi YayGollum, how about "The True Story of My Preciousss" for you?


----------

